# Code adaptateur HB15 pour écran PC sur PPC



## sloop66 (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je tente de remettre en service un PPC 8600 (upgrade G3) sur lequel j'espèrais faire quelques sauvegardes ; un formatage & une réinstall pour une utilisation ponctuelle avec un logiciel (Berlioz) de composition de musique ancienne ne fonctionnant que sous OS9...

Ce Mac fonctionnait & servait encore de temps en temps, avant d'être rangé depuis qques mois ; il semble d'ailleurs tjrs fonctionner, seulement les 2 écrans que j'ai tenté de brancher ne semblent pas pris en compte ; je me demande si le code de l'adaptateur HB15 qui me permettait d'avoir ces écrans PC (15' & 21') reconnus par cette UC n'a pas été dérèglé lors de son rangement... 

Sur cet Adaptateur (ECE) se trouve 10 switch (on/off) dont la combinaison aujourd'hui est :
1/4/6/7/8 - on ; 2/3/5/9/10 - off...
Bien évidemment, pas moyen de mettre la main sur la formule magique enfouie ds un carton...

Certains d'entre vous, ont-ils fait usage de ce type d'adaptateur ?
- Ont-il le précieux sésame à porter de main ?
- Savent-ils où je pourrais trouver cette information ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour toute suggestions...  (bien sur, la solution de me mettre en quète d'un écran mac n'est pas celle que je privilégie pour l'instant...)


----------



## tybu01 (3 Décembre 2007)

sloop66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je tente de remettre en service un PPC 8600 (upgrade G3) sur lequel j'espèrais faire quelques sauvegardes ; un formatage & une réinstall pour une utilisation ponctuelle avec un logiciel (Berlioz) de composition de musique ancienne ne fonctionnant que sous OS9...
> 
> Ce Mac fonctionnait & servait encore de temps en temps, avant d'être rangé depuis qques mois ; il semble d'ailleurs tjrs fonctionner, seulement les 2 écrans que j'ai tenté de brancher ne semblent pas pris en compte ; je me demande si le code de l'adaptateur HB15 qui me permettait d'avoir ces écrans PC (15' & 21') reconnus par cette UC n'a pas été dérèglé lors de son rangement...
> ...


 
Bonjour,

j'ai également cet adaptateur en stock à la maison...
je vais essayer de retrouver le manuel et ainsi peut-être trouver une composition des switch qui sera gagnante.

Je m'en occupe dés mon retour à la maison...​


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2007)

Je mes souvenais avoir répondu 
Tu devrais utiliser la fonction recherche. Il y a cette réponse, entre autres.


----------



## tybu01 (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
je vais répondre sur ce topic, avec ce que j'ai trouvé :



> Paramétrage de l'adapteur
> En vidéo intégrée sur 15"1702" switch *14679* ON
> 17"500 19"20"21"24 *14678* ON
> ProNitron 15" sur ANCIEN MAC switch *14589* sur On


----------



## sloop66 (3 Décembre 2007)

Merci à tous, ça marche !!  :love:


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2007)

sloop66 a dit:


> Merci à tous, ça marche !!  :love:



"Résolu" dans le titre
Et des explications pour les suivants !


----------



## sloop66 (4 Décembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Et des explications pour les suivants !


J'allais y venir, mais l'heure & la reconfig de la machine pour être opérationnel demain... (enfin ce matin maintenant...)  ; m'ont fait penser que mes explications n'apporteraient rien cette nuit !
Donc c'est grace à ton lien & le post de mfay que mon 21'  est dès lors opérationnel en plaçant sur "on" la combinaison 14679.
Merci encore... 


Invité a dit:


> "Résolu" dans le titre


J'ai peur de ne pas comprendre...?


----------



## tybu01 (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Content que tu as réussis ! 

Une fois qu'un problème est réglé, il est préférable de modifier le titre du topic afin de signaler que l'on a trouver la solution, et d'expliquer la solution (Afin de faciliter les recherches futures de ceux qui ont le même soucis...)

Afin de mettre Résolu, il suffit d'éditer ton premier post sur ce topic et de modifier le titre pour mettre " *[Resolu] Code adaptateur HB15 pour écran PC sur PPC* " par exemple...


----------



## sloop66 (4 Décembre 2007)

yep ! ok... seulement pas moyen d'avoir l'édition active sur aucun de mes messages !   ; seul mon dernier message est éditable !?


Et pour cause, vous ne pouvez éditer vos messages que pendant trois heures, après, ça n'est plus possible !


----------

